
Google Chrome 78 is out: Forced dark mode, DoH trials, no more XSS Auditor - qilo
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-chrome-78-is-out-forced-dark-mode-doh-trials-no-more-xss-auditor/
======
qilo
One feature I immediately found very annoying is Tab Hover Cards (when
hovering over a tab a big panel pops up), to disable it or change style,
visit:

    
    
      chrome://flags/#tab-hover-cards

------
chewymouse
The Omnibox UI Hide flag has vanished for me. Once again my urls are
truncated.

